# Samsung Serie 5 Ultra Windows 10 installieren



## steveglobal (8. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit einer Woche dran Windows 10 auf einem Samsung Serie 5 Ultra (NP530U3C) zu installieren. Leider vergeblich. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das BIOS (nicht UEFI) einstellen muss, dass es von meinem Win 10 USB Stick bootet. Problem ist wohl der Secure Boot und diese komische iSSD mit 24 GB. Habe schon diverse Youtube Videos und Anleitungen im Internet gefunden. Leider hat keine die richtige Lösung gebracht bzw. nicht funktioniert. Entweder konnte ich den BIOS nicht so einstellen oder der Stick hat gar nicht erst gebootet. 

Falls jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich mich sehr über Nachricht freuen. Weitere Infos kann ich sofort liefern.

Vielen Dank falls Ihr mir helfen könnt!

SteveJ


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. August 2019)

OK I figured it out.

Under the Boot tab I needed to Disable Secure boot, this added an option to choose a boot option which includes CSM, UEFI and CSM and UEFI. Searching over the web I found that, at least the BIOS version in Samsung Series 5 (not sure if all Series X) does not work quite well with UEFI by itself, but it needs compatibility support.

So by using CSM or CSM and UEFI I was able to get my bootable devices listed again (I still wonder why the maker sets UEFI as an "optimised" default if it's not totally supported).

And by disabling Fast boot mode under Advanced tab, bootable USB is now running!

I am posting this answer since this same problem for the model NP300E5X Series is not available anywhere.

The solution to this problem is:

Go to BIOS settings.
In ADVANCED tab, disable fast boot.
In BOOT tab, enable UEFI Boot.
That's it.


----------

